# Lounge > Sports >  >  What sport have you played?

## Chantellabella

Used to play basketball in high school. I could shoot but because I'm so short, I would get creamed by the other team. So my job was to basically get creamed in a foul so I could make points for the team with my foul shots. The kids in the neighborhood can't stand that I can get a basket from anywhere on the court, including backward throws. My one talent.  ::): 
I was also a swim team coach and volleyball coach......................but never a player

----------


## Anteros

I was a distance runner in high school.  I picked it because it was more of an individual sport, and because I wanted to fatten up my transcript for college.        

Boy did  it make me skinny, though!    Those were the good ol' days!

----------


## L

Let's see

Basketball fail
Soccer I enjoyed
Hockey fail
Hurling fail
Golf fail
Badminton I love but no where to do so
Swimming love 
Running fail because of bad knees

----------


## Sparrow

Track
Gymnastics
Dance

I miss those days!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Track
> Gymnastics
> Dance
> 
> I miss those days!



I don't miss my high school days. They used me as a foul shot!!! LOL!!! 

No, I miss them also.  ::):  At least the sports part. Even while homeless I was involved in all the after school activities. They never remembered my name but I did have fun in the choir, pep squad, team.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

My favourite subject at school was pe loved to play football volleyball hockey badmington table tennis and basketball at home I play snooker pool and darts.Nowadays though I only play sports on the playstation :Gaming:

----------


## Cage

Field hockey.

----------


## Prodigy

Basketball
Football
Tennis
Soccer

----------


## Trendsetter

Football, basketball, baseball

----------


## Cam

Baseball and Hockey in high school.

----------


## jsgt

Tee-ball back in the late 80s. I apparently was pretty bad at it, because the only trophy I got was for being "Most Improved".  Made me feel pretty crappy, but guess it was something. We(neighborhood kids) would all get together and play a weird game of baseball. Whoever caught a fly ball would get to throw it at the kid who hit it. Stand against a wall and have a baseball thrown at you. Other than those, tag football, soccer, ect...

----------


## SmileyFace

basketball and volleyball -- esp volleyball. Did practice tryouts for it back in 7th grade and I had to drop out the very last week due to health issues  ::(:  Really loved that sport and still do.

----------


## grimmnaux

I used to play cricket.

----------


## Ironman

soccer.  I got cut my fresshman year of high school and never tried out again.

I played for eight years in youth leagues.

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

*Cross Country/Track:* I was a very dedicated runner from 6th grade to my freshman year of university. I stopped running intercollegiately because I was physically burning out and practice/meets interfered with required classes. I was only a walk-on anyway. 

*Martial Arts/ Brazilian Jiu Jitsu:* I started training with my univerisity's martial arts club my freshman year and their BJJ club my junior year. I'm now training at a Renzo Gracie school. I love it and am pretty good at it.

*Softball:* 3rd-7th grade in my town's youth league. I hated it and was awful. I don't know why I did it.

*Swimming*: 6th-8th grade on my town's swim team. I was mediocre. 

*Soccer*: Preschool-1st grade in my town's youth league. I had no idea what I was doing.

*Volleyball:* My middle school had a volleyball team for only the 8th graders. I made the team but my volleyball career only lasted 1 season. (Cross country was during the same season as volleyball in high school.)

*Gymnastics*: I tried it for a few months in 1st grade but I just wasn't fearless enough for it. Too bad. I wish I stuck with it.

----------


## huppypuppy

I play paintball - or used to..... damned knee - am not risking it!

----------


## Koalafan

Tee-Ball  :Tongue:

----------


## anonymid

Track and cross country in high school.

----------


## WintersTale

The only sport I was ever really good at was Basketball. Played that in middle school and high school, but never played on a team.

----------


## Arcadia

I've played soccer, tennis and basketball for school and town leagues.  I was also a member of a running club.

----------


## Frogger

Baseball

----------


## WintersTale

Oh, I also played soccer and Baseball. And tennis, volleyball, and badminton.

----------


## Ironman

soccer

----------


## Yossarian

I was never good at any sports. I do love table tennis, but I haven't played for a long time. I used to enjoy playing badminton too.

----------

